# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Albay'in 'dubleks'hortumu

## iputisamo

ğBU İşİ EMEKLİLİĞİ YAKLAşAN HERKES YAPIYOR.BAşKASI YAPARKEN KİMSE SES üIKARMIYOR SUü OLMUYOR DA BİZ YAPTIĞIMIZğDA NEDEN SUü OLUYOR?ğ diyen

ALBAYğIN ğDUBLEKSğHORTUMU


şüYLE DİYOR YOLSUZLUK RAPORU: 

ALBAY GüNHAN KIZILAY, BAHSE KONU YOLSUZLUĞU GERüEKLEşTİRRKEN; DEVLETE AİT MALZEME ARAü VE GEREüLERİ şAHSI İüİN KULLANDIĞI, EMRİ ALTINDAKİ PERSONELİ şAHSİ İşLERİNİ YAPTIRMAK İüİN GüREVLENDİRDİĞİ VE PERSONELİN İş GüCüNü ZAYIFLATIĞI, YİNE BU PERSONELE FAZLA MESAİ üCRETİ, TAKDİR YAZILARI VE TALTİF VEREREK üDüLLENDİRDİĞİ, BU HAKSIZ üDüLLENDİRMELERİN PERSONEL ARASINDA HUZURSUZLUKLAR YARATTIĞI GüZLENMİşTİR.ğ 


KİM BAKALIM BU ALBAY ?

KONU: 1999 YILI MART-NİSAN-MAYIS-HAZİRAN AYLARIğNDA, İZMİR TERSANE KOMUTANI OLAN ALBAY ALİ GüNHAN KIZILAY EMEKLİLİĞİNE İKİ YIL KALA DEVLETğİN OLANAKLARINI şAHSİ üIKARLARI DOĞRULTUSUNDA KULLANARAK,İZMİR TERSANE KOMUTANLIĞINA 64 KM UZAKLIKTA BULUNAN ALİAĞA-YENİşAKRAN KASABASI üOLAKOĞLU TATİL KüYüNDE KENDİSİNE DUBLEX BİR YAZLIK YAPTIRMIşTIR. 
ALBAY GüNHAN KIZILAY, BAHSE KONU YOLSUZLUĞU GERüEKLEşTİRRKEN; DEVLETE AİT MALZEME ARAü VE GEREüLERİ şAHSI İüİN KULLANDIĞI, EMRİ ALTINDAKİ PERSONELİ şAHSİ İşLERİNİ YAPTIRMAK İüİN GüREVLENDİRDİĞİ VE PERSONELİN İş GüCüNü ZAYIFLATIĞI, YİNE BU PERSONELE FAZLA MESAİ üCRETİ, TAKDİR YAZILARI VE TALTİF VEREREK üDüLLENDİRDİĞİ, BU HAKSIZ üDüLLENDİRMELERİN PERSONEL ARASINDA HUZURSUZLUKLAR YARATTIĞI GüZLENMİşTİR. 

DZ.KD.ALB ALİ GüNHAN KIZILAYğIN TERSANE İşGüCü VE MALZEMESİNİ KULLANARAK: 

1. BOSTANCIğDA ALDIĞI DAİREğYE HİLTON BANYO VE GüMME DOLAP YAPTIRDIĞI, 

2. İZMİR TERSANESİ KOMUTANLIĞINA 64 KM UZAKLIKTA BULUNAN ALİAĞA ğYENİşAKRAN KASABASI CİVARI , üOLAKOĞLU TATİL KüYüNDE BULUNAN SAHİLDEKİ DUBLEX YAZLIĞINA GüRGEN AĞACINDAN DüNER MERDİVEN YAPTIRDIĞI, YAZLIK EVİN MOBİLYALARINI YAPTIRDIĞI , PENCERELERİNE üELİK TELLERLE SİNEKLİKLER YAPTIRDIĞI, BAHüE DüZENLEMESİNİ BAYINDIRLIK şUBE VE İDARE MüDüRLüĞü İşüİLERİNE YAPTIRDIĞI, ASMA TAVAN ,DEMİR KAPI ,BANYO VE MUTFAK FAYANSLARINI YAPTIRDIĞI.

3. İZMİR TERSANESİ KOMUTANLIĞINA BAĞLI TERSANE LUMBARAĞZINDA BULUNAN MOTORLU ARAüLARIN GüNLüK HİZMET KAYITLARI İNCELENDİĞİ TAKDİRDE 7 NİSAN 1999 ğ 5 HAZİRAN 1999 TARİHLERİ ARASINDA DZ.KD.ALB.ALİ GüNHAN KIZILAYğIN,YAZLIĞINA DEVLET MALZEMESİNİ VE TERSANE İşüİLERİNİ, DEVLETE AİT ARAüLARLA TAşIDIĞI.TAşIYAN şOFüR ERLERİN İSİMLERİğNİN , İBRAHİM KAYA, FERDİ KARAKUĞUM, BEKİR ELBAHAN, MEHMET GüNGüR, ALİ BALTACIğOLDUĞU.

4. AYRICA DEVLET MEMURU ATIF şAHİN VE NUSRET CİNğİN DE BU TAşIMA İşİNDE BİRüOK DEFA KULLANILDIĞININ GüRüLECEĞİ. TAşIMA ESNASINDA 551006-551015-551020-551000-551053-551054-551005-551015 PLAKALI ASKERİ İş ARAüLARI VE MAKAM ARAüLARI PERSONEL NAKLİ YADA İZMİRğE GİDİş, GİBİ GüSTERİLEREK ALİAĞA YENİşAKRAN KASABASI MINTIKASINDA üOLAKOĞLU TATİL KüYüNE GİTTİĞİNİN TESBİT EDİLEBİLECEĞİ. 

5. YUKARIDA ANLATILAN TAşIMA İşİNE BüLGEDE İKAMET ETMEKTE OLAN EMEKLİ POLİS MEMURU HAşİM MIZRAKğIN şAHİT OLDUĞU VE GüNLERCE DEVLETE AİT MALZEMELERİN DEVLETİN ARAü VE PERSONELİ KULLANILARAK DEVLETİN ZARARA UĞRATILMASINDAN RAHATSIZLIK DUYDUĞU ANLAşILMIşTIR.

SONUü OLARAK : DZ.KD.ALB ALİ GüNHAN KIZILAY DEVLETE AİT MALZEME ARAü VE PERSONELİ şAHSİ İşLERİ DOĞRULTUSUNDA KULLANARAK DEVLETİMİZİ VE MİLLETİN MİLYARLARCA LİRASINI HORTUMLAMIşTIR. 

DEĞERLENDİRME : ADI GEüEN ALBAYğIN YOLSUZLUKLARI HAKAN PELİT YARBAYğIMIZIN üSTüN GAYRETLERİYLE ORTAYA üIKARILIP OLAYIN ASKERİ MAHKEMEYE İNTİKALİ SüZ KONUSU OLUNCA,GüNHAN ALBAY ğBU İşİ EMEKLİLİĞİ YAKLAşAN HERKES YAPIYOR.BAşKASI YAPARKEN KİMSE SES üIKARMIYOR SUü OLMUYOR DA BİZ YAPTIĞIMIZğDA NEDEN SUü OLUYOR?ğ DİYE TEPKİSİNİ DİLE GETİRMİşTİR.

BUNUN üZERİNE üIKARMA FİLOSU KOMUTANğI TüMAMİRAL ALTAü ATILAN(şU ANDA KORAMİRAL) OLAYIN BüYüMEMESİ İüİN GüNHAN ALBAYIN EMEKLİ OLMASINI İSTEMİş VE OLAY HER ZAMAN OLDUĞU GİBİ USULüNE UYGUN BİR şEKİLDE KAPATILMIş,HORTUMLAYAN HORTUMLADIĞI İLE KALMIşTIR.

BURADA BİR KONUYA DEĞİNMEK İSTİYORUZ. OğDA;TüRKİYEğDE EN GüVENİLİR KURUM OLAN ORDUMUZğUN İüİNDEKİ YOLSUZLUKLARI KüRüKLEYEN EN üNEMLİ ETKENğİN YAZILI VE GüRSEL MEDYA OLDUĞUDUR.

üüNKü,üZELLİKLE BAZI KüşE YAZARğLARI VE YORUMCULAR, İNSAN OLAN HER YERDE BAZI YOLSUZLUKLARğIN,YANLIşLIKLARIN OLABİLECEĞİ GERüEĞİNİ GüRMEZDEN GELEREK ğ ASKER KüR KURUşUN HESABINI YAPAR,Hİü BİR İSRAF YAPMAZ,AK SüTTEN üIKMIş GİBİ BEMBEYAZDIRğ DEMEKLE ELEşTİRİ YOLUNU KAPAYARAK YOLSUZLUK YAPACAKLARA RAHAT ORTAM HAZIRLAMAKTADIRLAR. 

http://www.tkto.itgo.com/albayinhortumu.htm

----------

